# طريقة معرفة تركيز حامض السلفونيك (نقاوته)



## الكيمياوي اكرم (26 فبراير 2009)

الرجاء من لديه طريقة قياس تركيز حامض السلفونيك (نقاوته) بطريقة التسحيح


----------



## tetork (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا اخ اكرم بس من فضللك ممكن توضح يعنى اية طريقة التسحيح اصلى مش فاهمها
وللك الشكر


----------



## alsane (28 فبراير 2009)

I think he mean titration


----------



## احمد هلطم (10 فبراير 2010)

اعتقد انة يمكن معرفة تركيز الحمض عن طريق معادلته مع قاعدة مثل NaOH عن طريق معرفة حجم القاعدة NaOH النازل من السحاحة والذى يكافئ الحمض


----------



## abue tycer (10 فبراير 2010)

يتم معرفة التركيز لحامض السلفونيك في المجال الصناعي من خلال اجهزة تحليل دقيقة في الوقت الحاضر وبطريقة 
chromotography نظرا لاهميته في المحافظة على جودة المنتوج وتحديد بدقة الاثر البيئي له


----------



## najah_100 (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hosamelnaggar (15 فبراير 2010)

يتم حساب Active matter for sulphonic acid بالطريقه الاتيه :-
1) weight 2-5 gm and dissolving in 50 ml dist. waterand complete to 1 liter
2( Take 10 ml from solution and add 10 ml CHCL3 and 5 ml mixinal and titrated by Hyamine 0.004N

active matter= NXVX322X10/WT


----------



## hosamelnaggar (15 فبراير 2010)

طرق تعيين Acid number for sulphonic acid
1) weight 1 gm from sulphonic acid
2) add 50 ml neutral ethanol warm
3) add drops from PhPh
4) titration by 0.1 N NaOH
aCID vALUE= 56.1XNXV/Wt


----------



## أبو البراء_عياش (15 فبراير 2010)

عن طريق جهاز chromotography أو معايره ب NaOH


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررر لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع وحصلت على طريقة أخرى سيتم شرحها لاحقا تحياتي


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Turky_89 (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للكل


----------



## farouq dabag (13 أبريل 2011)

سلام عليكم اخي العزيز ممكن قياس نقاوة الحامض بواسطة المكثاف


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## ahmed abo forn (29 مارس 2012)

لو سمحت اخى ارجو الافادة بخصوص هذة المشاركة :
ما هو mixinal و تركيبة الكيميائى و شكرا
*يتم حساب Active matter for sulphonic acid بالطريقه الاتيه :-
1) weight 2-5 gm and dissolving in 50 ml dist. waterand complete to 1 liter
2( Take 10 ml from solution and add 10 ml CHCL3 and 5 ml mixinal and titrated by Hyamine 0.004N

active matter= NXVX322X10/WT*​


----------

